

The robotic worm - monort
http://radar.oreilly.com/2014/11/the-robotic-worm.html

======
fpgaminer
Really exciting research!

I've been trying to replicate this work. So far haven't succeeded. The code
for the system described in the article isn't available. Only a "newer"
version is available. In either case, both implementations will behave
differently depending on how quickly they execute, so reproducing the
described results is proving tricky. Also the motor output program isn't
available, nor well defined.

When next I get time, I planned on posting to the Google Group for this
project and see if they are willing to enlighten. I re-implemented the code as
a single C program, and re-architected it to use a synchronous tick, moving
from one state to the next. So my program has re-producible results,
regardless of speed. It just doesn't appear to behave correctly yet. More
tinkering...

------
IndianAstronaut
This will be much harder with other species since so little is known about the
neural system of other species when compared to C elegans. It is very easy to
study the wrom since it is clear and you can track the development of its
neurons from an early stage. It is also easy to run mutagenesis experiments on
them as well.

~~~
Bjartr
Hopefully in doing these explorations we'll glean higher level understanding
of neural system that can then be applied to other species rather than having
to start from scratch again.

------
chanux
Here are some more info including a video.
[http://www.i-programmer.info/news/105-artificial-
intelligenc...](http://www.i-programmer.info/news/105-artificial-
intelligence/7985-a-worms-mind-in-a-lego-body.html)

